

Cython 0.20 - hyperbovine
https://github.com/cython/cython/blob/master/CHANGES.rst#020-2014-01-18

======
pajju
It was version 0.11.1 & 5yrs back, and I was in undergrad college. We used to
hack on the cython code all night. :)

I got very Poor Grades that whole term.

And I can't forget those days, we used to hack all night on cython code but
missing very important college lectures!

I did not even know how to commit!

But, It was pure thrill. Those were the days, I badly miss today!

And surprisingly I also fixed a very critical bug __, that was the very first
bug I had fixed in my Life. I started to realize, valuate & appreciate Open
source & the reach of OSS!

cython changed my perception about software!

That marked my entry into OSS, and I was writing & optimizing for good code
with standards and all the documentation. Until then I couldn't appreciate
anything much of OSS.

* I literally danced around after I submitted that bug, and incidentally it got approved and committed too! :D

And it was the very early days of Cython Project <ver 0.11>

__[http://trac.cython.org/cython_trac/ticket/203](http://trac.cython.org/cython_trac/ticket/203)

And today when I checked Cython Project, I feel awesome within, all around my
body; esp the way Cython has grown & is being consumed across!

Power of OSS!

We should be honoring and celebrating every project out there that has done so
much to Humanity!

~~~
dagss
Hi again, fun to see our conversation from 5 years back pop up here! Thanks
for sharing your story :-)

(For my part, my PhD already derailed most of my Cython efforts, and now I've
started in a startup too, so chances are I won't be involved again for the
foreseeable future. But Robert and Stefan are still at it as they were back
then, and there's been some new ones coming too.)

~~~
pajju
Hey Hi and nice to see you in here! :)

And this makes my day!

What a nice moment, isn't it? And checking you back in HN after 5 long years!
Robert and Stefan, the guys behind Cython; admired them a lot for this day &
for the places Cython has reached.

Also will never never forget the fact that - you reviewed my first Patch, that
was 5yrs back! Cython 0.1 version :-) <Big smile>

And this makes my day! Thanks.

------
williamstein
History: Back in 2008 I read the book
[http://producingoss.com/](http://producingoss.com/) and was at the same time
dealing with several forks of
[http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/python/Pyrex/](http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/python/Pyrex/)
for use in my project [http://sagemath.org](http://sagemath.org). Inspired by
producingoss, I came up with the name "Cython" during a brainstorming session
with Tom Boothby, then made a website (cython.org), listed the three leaders
of the various Pyrex forks as project leaders (one was my Ph.D. student), and
crossed my fingers. It worked.

------
bdarnell
I've been playing with Cython recently and I'm really impressed with its
compatibility with arbitrary Python code. It's possible to compile all of
Tornado with only minor changes (for a ~25% speedup without any type
annotations). [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/python-
tornado/Kele7...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/python-
tornado/Kele72rCUaE)

~~~
pjscott
And you can usually get significantly larger speedups if you profile to find
hotspots and then declare the types of a few variables in them.

------
dhon_
From
[https://github.com/cython/cython/blob/master/README.txt](https://github.com/cython/cython/blob/master/README.txt):

Cython ([http://cython.org](http://cython.org)) is a language that makes
writing C extensions for the Python language as easy as Python itself. Cython
is based on the well-known Pyrex, but supports more cutting edge functionality
and optimizations.

The Cython language is very close to the Python language, but Cython
additionally supports calling C functions and declaring C types on variables
and class attributes. This allows the compiler to generate very efficient C
code from Cython code.

This makes Cython the ideal language for wrapping external C libraries, and
for fast C modules that speed up the execution of Python code.

------
schmichael
I love this project. Fantastic way to write Python bindings for native libs or
speed up computationally intensive code without having to write C yourself.

------
Schwolop
For anyone confused by all the Python nomenclature (hint: Cython != CPython!)
this article: [http://www.toptal.com/python/why-are-there-so-many-
pythons](http://www.toptal.com/python/why-are-there-so-many-pythons) was on HN
a few days back, and is worth a read.

------
cbsmith
You had me at:

> Support for calling C++ template functions.

------
jbeja
I love this, thanks to projects like this, is why great libraries as Kivy
exists.

------
baq
i remember cython from the time it was called pyrex. it was already very good
then. iirc it was around the time when firefox was called phoenix...

guys, you're way past version 1.0 in most users' minds, might as well consider
dropping the 0.

------
jnazario
thank you guys!

i use a lot of pyrex/cython to bind to libraries - it's so much faster to code
in python. it's been a huge boon. having used swig, hand writing wrappers, and
pyrex before i can say i much prefer cython.

thank you for the hard work.

